# New 2013 2500HD anything that needs doin'



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Have been plowing with F250's for the last 24 yrs without a problem.Decided on a 2500 HD this time for engine access.The only complaint I have is the low rider of the Chevy's over the Fords.What needs to be done to run an 700-800lb plow off of it ? I know guys crank up the torsion bars to gain a bit of heighth.Is a suspension lift a better way to go or some other method ? How is tire wear with the torsion bars cranked.Have not decided on what plow to get yet but have been leaning towards a snowway 29R.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be fine with the plow. I assume you have the 5200 FGAWR?


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

You can bring the front end up about 2" by just turning up the torsion keys. I think we got about 1.5" out of our '03 2500HD and its perfect for hauling around a 850 lb 8'6" Hiniker V plow. No other mods were needed, and picking up the plow barely drops the front end. The only thing you may have to do is adjust the headlights down, so that they don't always blind people coming at you. hahaha

Air bags in the rear are a good idea of you plan to haul any more the just some ballast weight for the plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If its not too late, drive it like you stole it to seat the rings.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Leland Lawn;1643411 said:


> You can bring the front end up about 2" by just turning up the torsion keys. I think we got about 1.5" out of our '03 2500HD and its perfect for hauling around a 850 lb 8'6" Hiniker V plow. No other mods were needed, and picking up the plow barely drops the front end. The only thing you may have to do is adjust the headlights down, so that they don't always blind people coming at you. hahaha
> 
> Air bags in the rear are a good idea of you plan to haul any more the just some ballast weight for the plow.


The '11+ trucks handle weight from a plow much better then the '10 and older trucks do. I bet he will hardly have to touch his torsion bars if he has to do anything at all.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like you already retired,nice soft seat and suspension.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Well I always believed in the Fords since I am a firm believer in locking hubs.But since I do alot of my own work and the Ford engines are shoved so far into the firewall that it was a no brainer on trying a GM product this time with the clean engine compartment.


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

Mark13;1643485 said:


> The '11+ trucks handle weight from a plow much better then the '10 and older trucks do. I bet he will hardly have to touch his torsion bars if he has to do anything at all.


That's really good to know! I'll keep that in mind as I shop for trucks in the next couple years.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

milkie62;1643392 said:


> Have been plowing with F250's for the last 24 yrs without a problem.Decided on a 2500 HD this time for engine access.The only complaint I have is the low rider of the Chevy's over the Fords.What needs to be done to run an 700-800lb plow off of it ? I know guys crank up the torsion bars to gain a bit of heighth.Is a suspension lift a better way to go or some other method ? How is tire wear with the torsion bars cranked.Have not decided on what plow to get yet but have been leaning towards a snowway 29R.


Crank up the torsion bars and install the plow, if you do not like the ride then install shock extensions, if you still don't like the ride install Cognito upper control arms or better yet a Cognito leveling kit (includes shocks) and you will be sitting tall riding comfortable, and looking good.

I am not a Cognito salesman, lots of leveling kits but must have upper control arms and shocks or shock extensions, just swapping torsion keys like the cheap kits do does nothing!

Congrats on the upgrade of truck, used to run Super Duty's, GM HD trucks is where it is at!


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Will check into that Cognito setup.I am ordering a Hiniker 8 foot C plow on Wed or Thur.Will crank the keys up also.I have the 5600 lb front axle so I should be set there.I was worried but see some 2500HD duramax trucks running V plows with no problems.

Was looking at the ProComp suspension setups since they say they do not void factory warranty.Then I was thinking of jumping up to the 295-17 BFG allterrain tires .Gotta get my little doo-dads here pretty quick before the snow flies.Fender liners,mud flaps and Husky floor liners plus alot of wax to keep the new baby lookin' good.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

My 11 2500 HD 6.0 gas extended has the plow prep 5200 front end, and with a Fisher HD 9' the front drops 3/4" on lift

no need to do anything but plow


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

That is good to know.Then I should have no problem.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

if youre worried about it, id level the truck first, and if they have the timbren kit for the 2013, that would help as well. but the truck, and suspension are new, and havent seen years of use and abuse, i dont see why youd have a problem at all.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Just concerned since I have run F250's since 1990 with up to 35" tires on stock suspension (my 1988).And now they say you need a 4" lift on a 2500 for 34" tires.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Just put the deposit on mu Hiniker C plow today.......


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

SMiller;1657540 said:


> Crank up the torsion bars and install the plow, if you do not like the ride then install shock extensions, if you still don't like the ride install Cognito upper control arms or better yet a Cognito leveling kit (includes shocks) and you will be sitting tall riding comfortable, and looking good.
> 
> I am not a Cognito salesman, lots of leveling kits but must have upper control arms and shocks or shock extensions, just swapping torsion keys like the cheap kits do does nothing!
> 
> Congrats on the upgrade of truck, used to run Super Duty's, GM HD trucks is where it is at!


Can get to the home page of Cognito but it is locked up at least on my computer.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

You'll be able to get at least a 33 equivalent under there leveled. At least as far as I know on the older body Chevys, up to 07 classic. The NBS trucks especially the 11-13's I think they have Bigger wheel wells and the ability to fit larger tires


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought GMT800 trucks were NBS


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

yeah but i believe up to 11 they put the nbs on the 01-06 body style frame, but you could be able to get bigger tires under there i could be totally wrong lol i was almost sure theyre the same set up as far as oversize tires go.


----------



## Ant118 (Feb 8, 2011)

i had to put a 3" kit on my 2001 to clear my 315/75/16's. just so it would clear on the lock to lock. also trimmed my fender liner. the 2011+ have wider fender opening I have buddies running 35's on there 2011's with just a crank of the torsion bars. But the bought I cant remember the brand upgraded keys and torsion bars part of a kit.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I have seen the upgraded keys in the magazines.What exactly will they do for you over the stock ones.Also what does the upgraded torsion bars do ? Increase front load capacity ? I am totally new to this independent front suspension.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mark13;1643485 said:


> The '11+ trucks handle weight from a plow much better then the '10 and older trucks do. I bet he will hardly have to touch his torsion bars if he has to do anything at all.


This is true, however I did the leveling kit it my 2013.


----------

